# F-250 Suspension



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

Hello all, I am just getting into plowing for the first time
here in MI since it has already snowed 16" even before "winter" actually arrived. I have a 1990 F-250 and I am
very dissappoited with the front suspention. I can't seem to understand why they (ford) would even keep such a poor design. Dont get me wrong tho, I love the truck and I suppose if it was new the suspension would work ok, but after 100,000 miles, it is done. wore out, I am lost as where to start on the parts that need to be replaced. I have seen some 250's with a solid axle and am very impressed
The thing that I am not sure about, is if it would be worth
the time and cash to do a swap. I have read in 4wheel&Offroad where guys have made the swap, but they just tell you the basics of it, maybe someone out there might know why ford ever kept the application and how to resolve it. The main problem I am having (besides the balljoints and other front end parts) is the main frame support where the two "axles" come together under the truck, the holes in which the bolts go through are ovaled out real bad, the results of that as you could imagine are sucky, having to loosen the bolts, readjusting the front end, then tighening the bolts back and hope it lasts 2 months, maybe.....
anyone?
please help...


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I hate to suggest this,but either replace the front suspension parts that are worn and get a heavy set of springs,or think of replacing that truck with a better one without TTB suspension.Maybe you can swap in a solid axle from an F350-I dont know enough about the swap to tell you yes or no,but I have worked on enough F250's to know the front ends are the worst for plowing,excellent off road though.Good luck whickever way you go.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

You can have the front and back leaf springs RE-ARCHED which will put the truck at a higher stance and i would also get an extra leaf all the way around, which all this would put you in the range of the F350 one ton.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I did a solid 350 axle into my 250 a few years ago. What a difference. U need the full axle and steering from both trucks. Plus front driveshaft may need to be modified. Most parts can be found at junkyards


----------



## Waterchikn (Dec 19, 2000)

I appreciate all the feedback, I have still yet to solve the problem, but everyones ideas are great....thank you all.


----------



## jason2 (Dec 22, 1999)

Waterchikn,

Give Fabritech a call. (540)825-1544. They make kits for swapping solid axles into two and four wheel drive F-series Fords.


----------

